# OM-D E-M1 or Fuji X-T1.  Hands-on advise please



## PropilotBW (Jan 10, 2015)

I am looking and debating between these two cameras and hoping I could get some additional opinions from you on these two cameras.  I have done hours and hours of research on them and they are very  very similar and competitive.  So maybe I could have some additional advise or opinions on what you might like or dislike about yours?

So...Who am I?
I am a hobbyist, enthusiast. 

What do I shoot?
Mostly, My two young kids and everything that comes with.
Landscape, cityscape while traveling. 
Occasional telephoto of animals, zoo and backyard mostly. 

What do I want?
I want something that is small.  I had a Nikon D5100, and thought it was a bit cumbersome taking with me while traveling. 
Something that has great autofocus, since my kids are very active. 
Excellent image quality.



What do I like about Fuji: 
Larger sensor
New firmware update improving many shortcomings
Excellent Viewfinder
Lenses are top-notch
Photo quality is top notch

What do I hesitate about Fuji: 
The size may be a tad bit bigger than the OM-D E-M1
Not as many lenses to choose from now, but I can guarantee that will change.
Lenses are expensive for a hobbyist



What do I like about the E-M1:
Smaller size (with some lenses)
Budget lens availability.
More lenses available (now)
Excellent reviews all around

What do I hesitate about E-M1:
Wondering if an improved E-M5 will come out soon, which I would definitely but over an E-M1 strictly due to size. 
I think the image quality in low light may not be as good. 



So, what do you think are some of your favorite aspects of the camera and lens set-up you have?

Also, I am not interested in any Sony A7 product.


----------



## DaveEP (Jan 10, 2015)

The EM5-II should be announced at the beginning of Feb.

Rumours say it has:

• 16MP sensor but up to 40MP using sensor shift technology
• All frame rates now supported (up to 1080p) using 50mb codec

Probably worth waiting for the announcement since it's only 3 or 4 weeks away.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 10, 2015)

XT-1 is smaller than D5100 (I have both) and it is a better or much better camera in about every aspect apart from battery life. But if you think D5100 is cumbersome to carry, then XT-1 may not be that much of a difference. You will still need a bag.  If you carry two or three lenses, then there will be a significant difference.

Having said that, FUJI lenses are superior to Nikon DX range in my view.

I think if you want better image quality compared to D5100, you need to go for XT-1. If size matters more, then the smaller Oly is a better option. If you just shoot kids and some lanscapes, travelling and occasional zoo, XT-1 might be a bit of a overkill. The camera might look inexpensive, but if you add lenses, it goes into thousands. Do you really need it?

I just like FUJI colours and their X-Trans sensor, so for me there was no choice really. 4/3" systems as good as they are, leave me cold.  FUJI IQ on the other hand is exiting.

Just my 2p. Others may disagree.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 10, 2015)

DaveEP said:


> The EM5-II should be announced at the beginning of Feb.
> 
> Rumours say it has:
> 
> ...




I would love if the E-M5 II has some significant improvements, but what I've read is there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of change apart from the sensor shift technology.  
Since the E-M5 is significantly smaller than both the E-M1 and the XT-1, I would heavily lean towards that camera body.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 10, 2015)

sashbar said:


> XT-1 is smaller than D5100 (I have both) and it is a better or much better camera in about every aspect apart from battery life. But if you think D5100 is cumbersome to carry, then XT-1 may not be that much of a difference. You will still need a bag.  If you carry two or three lenses, then there will be a significant difference.
> 
> Having said that, FUJI lenses are superior to Nikon DX range in my view.
> 
> ...



No, I don't really NEED either camera.  It's not about a need, it's about a hobby I enjoy.  I want to have fun using a camera. 
Both cameras are going to cost about the same after buying a couple lenses. 

I do plan on having a small camera bag, but one more along the mirrorless size.

If I could tell you how I am currently leaning, I would say the Olympus....but would I have buyers remorse??
  The Fuji sensor and lenses are why I keep reconsidering Fuji. I think in the long run, Fuji just may be the better choice.


----------



## sashbar (Jan 10, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > XT-1 is smaller than D5100 (I have both) and it is a better or much better camera in about every aspect apart from battery life. But if you think D5100 is cumbersome to carry, then XT-1 may not be that much of a difference. You will still need a bag.  If you carry two or three lenses, then there will be a significant difference.
> ...




I can not compare directly with a 4/3" system, since I have never had one. I carry my XT1 in a Lowerpro Messenger 150. It is rather compact and does not look like a photo bag, which is good. There is enough place for the camera, and two more lenses. (Or one lense and two bananas which is my usual set.) I had a larger bag for D5100 and as soon as I wanted to take 70-300 it did get cumbersome. FUJI 55-200 is much more compact and light. And optically better in my view.

4/3" system is more compact, it will be lighter, but as far as I am concerned it still needs a photo bag, or some bag, so I personally do not see much difference in that respect. FUJI gear is light enough for me.

My photographic interests are quite narrow, I shoot street and need a camera that I can carry everywhere. For that I prefer Ricoh GR that is a pocketable camera. One can even put it in his shirt pocket. THAT makes a big difference. I use XT1 for street shooting as well but the camera dictates a completely different approach and different kind of street photography.

I think you should decide for yourself if 4/3" system image quality is good enough for you. If the answer is yes then it is a great system. If you are not certain, then I would recommend XT1.  It is a great camera and fun to use.

4/3" has inherently larger DoF, does it suit your needs? If you shoot kids portraits and want shallow DoF, you will need a really fast lense, I know they have very fast 4/3" lenses, I do not know how much it costs.

It is weaker at high ISO , is it important for your photography.? A working ISO 6400 is important for my shooting conditions, but it not necessary the case for you. If you mostly shoot in favourable light condition, then most probably 4/3" will give excellent results.

I personally just like APS-C size sensor, it is perfect to me, I want neither 4/3" nor Full Frame. But we are all different.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 10, 2015)

I have both the EM1 and XT1 ... there is no significant differences in camera size. But, Fuji Lenses (APS-C) are definitely larger than comparable MFT lenses.  I rarely use the EM1, except when I need a very long lens, which as of yet Fuji hasn't delivered. To my eye the IQ of the X-Trans sensor is much more film-esque than the digital-ish MFT sensors. The EVF of the XT1 is much much better in all ways to the EM1 EVF.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 10, 2015)

I have the EM1 and absolutely love it!

The only things it's let me down on is continual autofocus, and lower light shots.

Yeah they're big things to some people, but to me, it just means taking more time to get my images how I want them to look.


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking at the used marketplace (KEH and Adorama), it appears there Is very little inventory for the Fuji X-T1 and its x-mount lenses.  Olympus on the other hand, there are several used EM1s and a bunch of lens options.  
To me, this appears people are not parting ways with their Fuji x-t1 cameras and lenses.


----------



## DaveEP (Jan 11, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> To my eye the IQ of the X-Trans sensor is much more film-esque



I never really know what people mean by this. If it's the grain, most people hate grain nowadays, if it's the dynamic range, that of course depends on the film being used. If it's the colours, it's again the film being used.  Fuji Velia vs Kodak Kodachrome etc.  There's this seemingly nostalgic look to make things look like old film technology. Having shot film for 30 years (from ISO50 to ISO1600) I'm glad to be past that stage long ago. I have no yearnings for those 'looks' and find I get better images than film ever gave me from the current digital bodies.

As for the size of the EM5 being smaller than the EM1, I agree it is, the EM10 is even smaller.  Both of those bodies fall in to a category that never really interested me, too small to comfortably hold and too large to be pocketable.

But it's really all personal preference and there is no single right or wrong answer.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 11, 2015)

To op, em5 will not focus good enough for kids in action shots (you say your leaning that way, I wouldn't advise it)


----------



## PropilotBW (Jan 12, 2015)

jaomul said:


> To op, em5 will not focus good enough for kids in action shots (you say your leaning that way, I wouldn't advise it)



I would only buy the E-M5-II.  But that is only if they significantly improve its shortcomings.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 13, 2015)

I have the EM5 and do think it's great, but I knew it hadn't great focus tracking before I bought it. If it could track well I'd probably give up on my dslr system


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Fuji for the bigger and better sensor. MFT is too small


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 30, 2015)

bigal1000 said:


> Fuji for the bigger and better sensor. MFT is too small



How big do you print?  We have printed 16x20 with M4/3 12 & 16 mp that look great.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 30, 2015)

which camera will last the longest? I haven't seen build quality mentioned.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 30, 2015)

DaveEP said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > To my eye the IQ of the X-Trans sensor is much more film-esque
> ...



Again, to my eye, the color transition with Fuji is much more seamless, smoother than with the OM5/OM1. The Oly sensor, again to my eye, lacks the gradient of Fuji. Oly is like green|red ... Fuji is like green|green-red|red-green|red. Sorta like film.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 30, 2015)

bribrius said:


> which camera will last the longest? I haven't seen build quality mentioned.


The Fuji X-Pro1 appears/feels to be one of the best built digital cameras I've owned. The X-T1 and EM1/EM5 feel equally solid with a slight tip to the EM1. The X-Pro1 feels like feels like an old Nikon F ... kryptonite tough.

PS- I own 1Ds


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 30, 2015)

jaomul said:


> To op, em5 will not focus good enough for kids in action shots (you say your leaning that way, I wouldn't advise it)



Kids in action:

EM5
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6






X-T1

A)





B)





C)





D)





E)





F)





Gary


----------



## jaomul (Jan 31, 2015)

^^^^ ok my statement was a bit broad, but your examples might be misleading? Did you track or pre focus with the em5? Nice shots from both but I find the EM5 cannot really track, of course any camera can take action shots if you focussed where the action is.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 31, 2015)

Single auto focus - nothing in the field to prefocus on.  

E-M5


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 31, 2015)

jaomul said:


> ^^^^ ok my statement was a bit broad, but your examples might be misleading? Did you track or pre focus with the em5? Nice shots from both but I find the EM5 cannot really track, of course any camera can take action shots if you focussed where the action is.



Yes, the EM5/EM1 and the X-T1 cannot track like a dSLR.

None of these shots were "pre-focused" or focused manually. All were shot using rear button AF and pumping the button for focus.

While the Fuji certainly does not track, but, if you keep the subject in the focus reticle and follow the subject the camera will retain focus. Below is are sequential shots captured with the XT1:

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





I can post sequential (2 and 3) shots all day long. Yes, you have to work harder for less keepers than a dSLR ... but mirrorless can shoot action and do it well. Yes, it isn't as good for action as a dSLR, but nonetheless, it can capture action.

Gary


----------

